Ask HN: What geolocation-based games do you like besides Pokemon Go? - networked
======
mtmail
I'm waiting for father.io ([https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/father-io-
massive-multipl...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/father-io-massive-
multiplayer-laser-tag-app#/))

